# Advice on Purchases!



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I would like to start by thanking everyone on the forum; it's been a really good place for me to find information about recordings. 

As some of you may know, Presto Classical has recently begun a very attractive box set sale, and I thought it was finally time I started collecting some CDs. Because I'm from a country (Singapore) where it's practically impossible to purchase classical CDs, the only CDs I have are four discs that I purchased when I was in Japan: Gilels' two Brahms Concertos (my absolute favourite recording in the world), Arrau's Beethoven 4 and 5 with Davis conducting, Argerich live in Rach 3 and Tchaikovsky 1 and Oistrakh with Ormandy in Tchaikovsky and Sibelius.

So far, so good! But because I'm only a secondary school student (perhaps middle school for some of you), my financial reach is rather limited, so I thought I would perhaps take advantage of the ongoing box set sale to buy some sets. Hence this post: I would love to hear your input on some of the boxes I've selected, particularly a few of them which I'm not so sure about. Thanks in advance 

Here are the sets I'm pretty set on:

1. Abbado Symphony Edition (40 CDs, with reference cycles of Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, Mendelssohn, a rather tasteful set of late Mozart, Mahler, a few not-so-reference Bruckner symphonies and some Haydn - whom I don't really care for)
2. Karajan Symphony Edition (38 CDs, mainly for the Bruckner, Schumann and Tchaikovsky sets within)
3. Klemperer's complete EMI Mahler (this is mainly for Das Lied von Der Erde, one of my favourite pieces of classical music and here in one of my favourite recordings coupled with a reference Mahler 2 and a 4 that can kind of substitute for Fleming's dreadful singing in the last movement)
4. Boulez plays Debussy and Ravel (I mean, for me, no one does this music as well as Boulez)
5. Argerich & Abbado complete Concerto Recordings (mostly for the standard Romantic concerto repertoire, where Argerich achieves a degree of consistency I really don't think any other pianist can match)
6. Leif Ove Andsnes - 5 Classic Albums (included are Grieg/Schumann with Jansons and Rach 1/2 with Pappano, which are the main reasons I'm getting this disc, as well as Brahms 1 with Rattle, Mozart and Haydn concertos)
7. Arthur Rubinstein plays Chopin (I think not much explanation is required for this one)

This is where I'd appreciate even more input - here are some sets that are sorely tempting but that I'm not entirely sure about:

8. Riccardo Chailly Symphony Edition - this comes with his Leipzig Beethoven and Brahms cycles which I love, but I'm not really sure it's worth paying for the rest of the box. Are his Bruckner and Mahler cycles really on the same level as Karajan and Abbado respectively? I'd love to hear the feedback on this box (and the other parts I haven't mentioned: his Concertgebouw Brahms and Schumann cycles, as well as the Leipzig Schumann cycle with Mahler's orchestration)
9. Maurizio Pollini - Chopin (the 9CD set from a while ago)
10. Martha Argerich complete Chopin on Deutsche Grammophon
11. Murray Perahia plays Chopin

These are all some of my favourite pianists playing Chopin, but I was just wondering if they are really necessary given the Rubinstein box. Again, I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks 


Addendum: Though these sets aren't available on PrestoClassical, I have also been considering the Haitink Symphony Edition and Kubelik Symphony Edition boxes from Discogs, if that would perhaps change your opinion about whether I should obtain the Chailly Symphony Edition.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am afraid I will be completely useless to advise you on any of the above, but if this post bumps the thread so it is higher in the New Posts list, that may be helpful.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Hello, Russell Chee.

I appreciate your musical tastes, as indicated by that selection of music you list. I was about your age when I began my addiction to "classical" music, by way of Tchaikowsky I encountered in a school Music Appreciation class. Some of my earliest purchases of classical records (vinyl in those days) were in box sets put out by a company called Murray Hill -- Complete Beethoven Piano Music, Symphonies, String Quartets, Wind and Brass Music; Complete Mozart Symphonies, Complete Mozart Piano Concertos; Bach Choral Music; Orchestral Music of Ravel and Debussy … among others. I cherished each collection. Many of them I still have some 50 years later, and in good condition. I still play many of the discs on occasion.

I still purchase big box sets of discs, today mainly in CD format. I have too many, actually, but that's part of the addiction. I suggest you look towards box sets put out by the various Labels (RCA, DECCA, Deutsche Grammophon, Mercury Living Presence, Chandos, Brilliant Classics...) which feature an assortment of music with a range from the Baroque period to our contemporary era. Such box sets generally feature the Label's best discs collected together, so you'll get good performances and good recorded sound for the most part. And because of the variety you'll be able to experience a lot of new music some of which you will like more than others. Then, follow on those you like.

If you find you enjoy a symphony by Dvorak, look for more of this composer's music. There are quite a few collections of Dvorak's symphonies and string quartets available. And Brilliant Classics has a large box set of nearly all his music in one collection. Way will lead to way, and pretty soon you'll be experiencing music the likes of which you've never imagined could exist. But it's a fun addiction and a lot better than many other possible ways to spend your time and money.

I was especially pleased to see you listed Argerich discs. I've added quite a few of her recordings to my collection, including the entire EMI Edition, the DG Collection, and the Lugano set which features quite a variety of music. Argerich never disappoints, and there is a new collection of her Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon, 48 discs for about 2 dollars a disc. Such an investment will give you years of musical pleasure.

The main thing is to not be afraid to explore. Only by sampling a variety of composers, eras, genres, performers will you truly be able to zero-in on what your preferences are. You may surprise yourself. Whereas I started out listening largely to Romantic era music, not caring much early on for Bach or Stravinsky, I eventually was able to reach a point where Bach, Baroque music, and modern experimental music grew on me so much so that it became my favorites in many ways. Way led to way. The Romantic era music lured me both backwards (to the Classical period of Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven) and forewards (toward the Impressionists, the modernists, and experimental avant garde music by such as Xenakis, Penderecki, and Stockhausen). There is so much interesting music, and I have a need to hear it all. Alas....

Continue on your journey. It _will_ prove rewarding.

All the best.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Welcome to the boards. It's always great seeing young people with such fervent interest in classical music. 

Of your "not entirely sure" choices, the one I would recommend for sure is the Argerich Chopin box. She is an excellent Chopin pianist. I am less sold on the Chopin recordings of Murray Perahia and Maurizio Pollini, though I love both pianists in other repertoire. Other choices I would personally select over those two are Artur Rubinstein and Samson François, both of whom have very affordable 10+ CD sets on the market, but it's all up to your taste, perhaps you don't like older recordings.

I want to say that the Klemperer Mahler set will be an excellent choice and you should definitely get it, but I should warn that his recording of the 7th symphony, if you haven't heard it, is extremely unorthodox. In fact, many seem to hate it. It runs for at least 20 minutes longer than any other recording of the 7th I've heard. Personally, I love it. But as for the Ravel/Debussy, I would like to question the notion that no one does it better than Boulez, and instead recommend Jean Martinon. I think he may be an even better choice in this repertoire, though you can't go wrong with Boulez either, one of my favorite conductors.

Finally, I think you will come around on Haydn, in time.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall not hold your comments about Haydn against you, being young is all about making mistakes 
A simple question but why do you want to purchase classical music when there is a much cheaper option with a vast choice available on streaming services?
Just curious


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not a fan of big boxes. I'd rather choose conductor or composer boxes for 15 or 20 dollars that contain only the cycles I really want. If you like Karajan that set is a great deal for the money. I'm not a Chailly or Abbado fan. I'd go for the Bernstein symphony box, or the Skrowaczewski 90th Birthday edition. But whatever you choose, enjoy your Presto bargain box shopping. I love that vendor and I purchase several boxes every year around this time.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I will dare to recommend a big box, one that I would love to have but can't justify at current costs:








www.amazon.com/Rachmaninov-Complete-Works-32-Limited/dp/B00KZ73VDG/


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of Abbado {apart from his Brahms) so that's not one that sets my world on fire. Chailly is a very good set (his Beethoven is great, Mahler very good, Schumann and Brahms decent). If you like Karajan then that set is a steal and contains few duffers but, like Starthrower, I'd go for Skrowaczewski's 90th box. Sensational Beethoven, excellent Brahms, terrific Bruckner, classy Schumann and very high quality Brahms but I'd advise you to sample what you can on Youtube or streaming sites first.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello Russell. It's awesome to read a youngster in Secondary School talk about starting collecting music in physical devices. In terms of age in this forum, I'm also a newcomer. But four years have taught me that this activity, collecting, demands patience, luck, lots of research and making difficult decisions. What's more, for young lads like us, it ends up being a burden that limits us from making decisions like flying to other countries or spending a year abroad. I recently noticed that in my life.

I would start from a single favourite composer or genre and not a set of different composers and works like I did. I hardly ever listen to my Warner Karajan Edition CDs even if they are very fine. You love Chopin? Go for him and get the Rubistein one!

*In the end, if you research enough, Big Boxes will become useless and you would have faired better convincing your parents to pay you a monthly Spotify or Tidal Premium subscription.*

If you care a bit for Opera, the Maria Callas Studio Recordings is cheaper than ever, even if I am not myself a devotee fan of her performances but I wouldn't ditch a single CD of that big box. Want symphonic? I've never been a fan of Abbado or Chailly, and I would always pick Abbado, but If I could choose, I would save that money for more specific boxes of music you can actually cherish.

I continue, since I read that you live in Singapore. I don't know about the Asian market; maybe you are way luckier than many of us Westerns and have better access to the mighty and expensive Japanese market. *Make sure to count with the tools and sites to research the different prices and learn information about delivery prices and times.* I never purchase from Presto but I've heard it has a fantastic worldwide service. Delivery times have settled the pace I have been purchasing recordings, which has speeded when I have moved to a bigger city. Moderation is very important, and purchasing is just a temporary satisfaction. Music, but also friendships and love, last longer in our memories and hearts, even if, saving music, they can hurt a lot too.


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies!



SONNET CLV said:


> Hello, Russell Chee.
> 
> I was especially pleased to see you listed Argerich discs. I've added quite a few of her recordings to my collection, including the entire EMI Edition, the DG Collection, and the Lugano set which features quite a variety of music. Argerich never disappoints, and there is a new collection of her Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon, 48 discs for about 2 dollars a disc. Such an investment will give you years of musical pleasure.


Yes I too think Argerich is one of the rare pianists who combines her phenomenal technique with an unmatched affection and musicality that makes almost all of her records worth listening to. However, one of the things that made me hesitate about buying the Warner and DG Collections is that since these boxes were released, she has continued to make new recordings, releasing one with Warner (works with Perlman) and at least 5 with DG/Decca. To other members of the forum, do you think it's still wise to go ahead with the purchases, or would it be more intelligent to wait for a new box release that would include these recordings?


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

For the rest I'm kinda lazy to quote so I'll just reply generally 

To everyone: thanks for being so welcoming! I think it's unfortunate that you find it surprising a young person likes classical music. Just goes to show how many are missing out.

To Sonnet/haydn man: yeah! I think I'll grow to love different composers. When I first started I had really narrow interests: Beethoven, Chopin and the odd Dvorak/Tchaikovsky piece; now the composers I listen most often to are Mahler and Brahms, which are hardly radical but still I'd love to continue expanding my listening.

To haydn man: I want to buy CDs because I feel like it's more meaningful than streaming; there are only that many things a student can choose or has to spend money on and I think this is a nice way to furnish a hobby 

To Fritz: that Rachmaninov box was reallyyyy tempting but I'm just a tiny bit bummed that there (of course) was no way I was going to get Michelangeli's Rach 4. Still though I'll think about it thanks 

To Granate: Yeah I get everything you say! But unfortunately I think not for another 10 years or so (till I've finished university and I'm living by myself) will I really have the financial means to just buy whatever I want, otherwise my dream would be just to collect singles of all my favourite recordings! Hopefully one day I'll be able to think like that 

To Merl, Starthrower: The skrowaczewski box is one that totally slipped my notice, so thank you so much! Still though, I'm a little unsure about that box because of the alternative versions of the Bruckner 4th and 8th he uses, and the hard timpanis in the Brahms set. I'll check them out though 


To Flamencosketches: Yeah I'll definitely be getting the Rubinstein box of Chopin  it's both affordable and high quality. I do know that Mahler's 7th by Klemperer is one to avoid but from what I've heard on Spotify the Abbado/Berlin recording is one that is pretty suited to my taste, so I'm really getting it for the Lied von der Erde. Also, do you mean Jean Martinon's recordings with the Orchestre de Paris?

Again, thanks everyone for the replies  It's been really nice getting such a warm reception and such thoughtful replies!


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Also sorry for the spam  I only just realised there is a multi-quote function at the bottom right. I'll use that next time!


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh no I'm so sorry I just checked - it's Gielen not Skrowaczewski who uses Alternative versions. A bonus then, I'll definitely check out the box


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Russell Chee said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry I just checked - it's Gielen not Skrowaczewski who uses Alternative versions. A bonus then, I'll definitely check out the box


Gielen is excellent across the board too.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Russell Chee said:


> To Flamencosketches: Yeah I'll definitely be getting the Rubinstein box of Chopin  it's both affordable and high quality. I do know that Mahler's 7th by Klemperer is one to avoid but from what I've heard on Spotify the Abbado/Berlin recording is one that is pretty suited to my taste, so I'm really getting it for the Lied von der Erde. Also, do you mean Jean Martinon's recordings with the Orchestre de Paris?
> 
> Again, thanks everyone for the replies  It's been really nice getting such a warm reception and such thoughtful replies!


I don't think it's one to avoid, but you shouldn't form any opinion of the 7th symphony based on that recording alone. Abbado is a great choice though, I have the earlier one of him w/ the Chicago Symphony and it's my favorite recording next to the Bernstein/New York. But I also want to say that while the Lied von der Erde there is definitive IMO, it's not the only good recording in the box. I'd say his 2nd is also THE definitive recording (alongside Walter/NYP and Bernstein/NYP), the 9th is also very good, and I haven't yet heard the 4th but I'm sure it's also great. Klemperer was an amazing conductor. One of my favorites

Glad to hear re: Rubinstein/Chopin, an amazing box. You will find hours of enjoyment from that.

As for Martinon, he has made great Ravel and Debussy recordings with both the excellent Orchestre de Paris as well as the Orchestre National de l'ORTF. There is this box on Erato that collects much of it for cheaply:


----------

